# New Elongatus



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Well today I got my new free fish from Ron of Fishpost.com. What a beauty it is too. Its a Black Mask Elongatus 8" even TL, wow this thing is huge compared to other Elongatus i have seen. It probably weighs 5 to 8 times what my 5.5-6" Elongatus does. I am so excited. When I first opened the box I was nervous because the fish was on its side, but as soon as I touched the bag it freaked out.

Once I got home the Elongatus was swimming around his new home within 6 minutes, and man does it show its big teeth









I also recieved a Cariba which goes to Honda300EX but I am holding it until he saves up the money this weekend. It was very skittish and is very pale and has been sitting in the corner for 20 minutes now, but thats a typical juvi pygo like behavior.

I was thinking back to all the other piranhas I have bought. From my observations Serra species arent anywhere nearly as skittish during shipping and transporting like Pygos. Pygos get really pale and act like babies for a while after going in a new tank. None of the Serras I have owned ever did this, they always maintained color and were swimming around within minutes. I am thinking that Pygos live a much more stressful life than Serras do, possibly because of the shoaling lifestyle. But again its just my observations on my own fish, and it may not mean anything, I just happened to think of the skittishness of the Genus during shipping.

Thanks a million Ron


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Congrats Nate.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

congrats nate...good observations too.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

congrats on the fish nate


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well done nate you just cant beat free stuff
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads nate..but were are the pixs....hurry post some like to see your beast


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Pics Friday night, I dont have the camera with me now


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great deal! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

one word ---------> "pictures"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow a free Black Mask Elongatus im so jelous


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

And a sweet Cariba







someone is lucky(me!!) i am such a little kid


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well not useless, but I want some pics!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> And a sweet Cariba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I stopped by his work on the way home to show him his fish then say, alright well Ill see ya later, now that you saw your fish you cannot have it for another week


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

you suck!!! j/k man


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> you suck!!! j/k man


 you looked like you were about to wet your pants in excitement


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

if you dont watch yourself, Bundy will have a new "play toy"


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

that's awesome Nate can't wait for the pic's.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nooo, Not Bundy!!!haha, that would suck....haha.....i wonder how long the cariba would last? not too long...haha


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

congrats Nate,I got the same fish from Ron(but paid for it) and it is a very awesome fish for sure


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Nooo, Not Bundy!!!haha, that would suck....haha.....i wonder how long the cariba would last? not too long...haha


 the SPilo CF and Elongatus got together for about 2 minutes once when I was cleaning algea on that tnak, I knocked down the divider and they both were on the same side so I decided to see what happened

Elongatus named Bundy just kinda watched the Spilo CF named Marvin at first, then Marvin went over to nip Bundy and he dodged it and all hell broke loose, Bundy was out for blood, so I said ok children back to your rooms









Olson, what size tank is yours in? Does it use current to swim in at all?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That Elongatus was BadAss, i saw it, Big too, really nice fish


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Olson, what size tank is yours in? Does it use current to swim in at all?


 75g and he plays in the current a little bit but not as much as I thought.He still is a bit jumpy he has hit the glass so many times he is developing a nasty blister on his chin,its turning into more of a open wound now.I have heard it takes them awhile to come out of there shell.He eats great and hits anything that hits the water but is alot more nervous than what I heard they were supposed to be but I have a hard time keeping my younger son from slapping the glass so my Elong just freaks when I leave my son in the room alone with him.I will say he hits food so fast when it hits the water I keep my eye on him when I am messin with stuff inside the tank.I also would say be sure to have a secure lid on your tank,mine has never jumped but I have heard him hit the lid many times.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have glass lids so they are fairly heavy

mine didnt seem to high strung even after being in a box all day

I plan to get it into a 6ft or 8ft tank within a few months


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah my future thoughts is putting mine in my 125g,dont get me wrong I love my Elongatus and is the best solitary Piranha I have ever owned.He just cant seem to get comfortable in this tank but is extremely active and one of the best lookin Piranha I have ever seen.Mad props for getting one!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Olson said:


> yeah my future thoughts is putting mine in my 125g,dont get me wrong I love my Elongatus and is the best solitary Piranha I have ever owned.He just cant seem to get comfortable in this tank but is extremely active and one of the best lookin Piranha I have ever seen.Mad props for getting one!


 yeah I was debating between Geryi, Brandti and the Big Elongatus

well I am sure I made the right choice, now i have 2 but the other is the red fin type and smaller

I really love Elongatus, they are very active like you said and intresting behavior


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

my little badass spilo started the sh*t, ruthless i tell ya! went right on after bundy, lol


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

haha, Brian, i ahve your gold spilo in the same tank as mine but yours is in that little plastic thing, and they are going at it throught the plastic








......i was looking at them, and they are both about the same size


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Brian wouldnt have a Spilo CF if I wouldnt have saved its p*ssy a$$


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

lol, drop my bundy in with chomps and lets see who survives that one, hum chomps, u will not think so until u see him, i cannot vouvh enough for him man, holly f*cking terror he is!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Haha, saved from Bundy!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> lol, drop my bundy in with chomps and lets see who survives that one, hum chomps, u will not think so until u see him, i cannot vouvh enough for him man, holly f*cking terror he is!


 uh you said it backwards, Bundy is MINE









I doubt your Rhom would even catch bundy, he is fast REALLY FAST!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fats he is, haha


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

congrats man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats Nate, i´m trying to get 1 of those too...remember the pics please!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I will have pics up around 10:30 PM eastern time today


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

as promissed here are pics of the new killer


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Elongatus Nate!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it appears to have 6 rows of teeth, and they look like little daggers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Nate, that's one menacing-looking elong you have there







Very cool


----------

